# Gear Surround Problem



## Bubs (Mar 30, 2008)

I av just bought a 51 plate TT 225bhp. The surround light around the gear stick comes on and off when it feels like it. This is not right is it? Should it be on permanently. its under warranty so could be fixed but any ideas about prices to sort it out?

cheers


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Bubs said:


> I av just bought a 51 plate TT 225bhp. The surround light around the gear stick comes on and off when it feels like it. This is not right is it? Should it be on permanently. its under warranty so could be fixed but any ideas about prices to sort it out?
> 
> cheers


better post this on the mk1 forum fella you;ll get a better responce their,
think the light is an aftermarket fitment and i think it should only be on when the car is running cheers


----------

